# Requests anyone?



## pinkcupid765

*NOTE: OLD THREAD IS NON-ACTIVE. I WON'T REPLY TO REQUESTS POSTED THERE.*


Hi there!!!! I need to brush up on my art skills, so I'll be taking requests! They are free, even if you want multiple pictures. This is a mostly betta fish art thread, but if you have other animals that you want me to draw thats fine too  All you need to do is post a picture! ^.^ ~! 

Example::::….


----------



## pinkcupid765

Waiting List::..

1.Teeneythebetta
2.MyRainbowbettaFish
3.bananasammy8
4.
5.


----------



## bananasammy8

Could you do Prince Charming also he's in my avatar to? Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I would *ADORE* one of Honeycomb 

Just pick your favorite pic of him from my albums.

Thanks so much!

Also, love your work! If you want to do someone else's before mine, that ok too, i am in no hurry lol!


----------



## pinkcupid765

Sure! I added you guys to the list!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

hmm i will see if i can upload a pic of my now deceased horse for you to draw....lemme see...

I have another horse though


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

pinkcupid765 said:


> Sure! I added you guys to the list!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Thanks for adding me on  I figured I should sub to this thread so I don't miss it xD


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Can you draw Lebron, again? I <3 your other one so can you? Tanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> Can you draw Lebron, again? I <3 your other one so can you? Tanks!


I thought that was a pun at first lol "Tanks"-was that meant or did you mean thanks? That made me rofl


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yep. I should say that often. I LOVE the show "Tanked" anyway.


----------



## teeneythebetta

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yep. I should say that often. I LOVE the show "Tanked" anyway.


Me too! It's so annoying cos lately the old episodes have been marked as "new" with new dates and my tv is recording them... I get all excited then I realized I'd watched that episode a long time ago -_-


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I KNOW!! It just has "Unfiltered" in it. Technically just putting in words that the characters would say secretly. Why Tanked Why?? D:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> Yep. I should say that often. I LOVE the show "Tanked" anyway.


I LOVE tanked too! Especially the general lol


----------



## WildFlower

Do you think you can do my other male halfmoon Noxus? He would be in my albums. As said before I LOVE your work!! 'Tanks!'


----------



## mamanemeth1

Would you be able to do Patriot??  You do some awesome work!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

WildFlower said:


> Do you think you can do my other male halfmoon Noxus? He would be in my albums. As said before I LOVE your work!! 'Tanks!'


lol "tanks" is becoming a trend! Would you look at that Lebron, you started trend!


----------



## pinkcupid765

I hope you like it! 

side note: It won't let me edit the waiting list, so I'll just update it every time I post a new picture

Waiting List: 
1.MyRainbowbettaFish
2.bananasammy8
3.LebronThebetta
4.WildFlower
5.Mamanemeth1

"Tank" you very much!!! =^.^=


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

pinkcupid765 said:


> I hope you like it!
> 
> side note: It won't let me edit the waiting list, so I'll just update it every time I post a new picture
> 
> Waiting List:
> 1.MyRainbowbettaFish
> 2.bananasammy8
> 3.LebronThebetta
> 4.WildFlower
> 5.Mamanemeth1
> 
> "Tank" you very much!!! =^.^=



squueeeee! Tiny looks so cute! You did a great job! I can't wait to see which picture you picked for Honeycomb! SO excited!


----------



## mamanemeth1

Yayyy so excited! Thank you, big time.


----------



## pinkcupid765

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> squueeeee! Tiny looks so cute! You did a great job! I can't wait to see which picture you picked for Honeycomb! SO excited!


I'm glad you like it!! 

Honeycomb's is going to be special! I'm trying something that I've never tried before, so I hope it turns out okay!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

pinkcupid765 said:


> I'm glad you like it!!
> 
> Honeycomb's is going to be special! I'm trying something that I've never tried before, so I hope it turns out okay!


Eeeek! I am so excited! I am sure whatever you do will be amazing!
Don't worry! it will look beautiful!


----------



## pinkcupid765

Omg, I'm sorry. I tried to make him flare…. -.- 

Waiting List: 
1.bananasammy8
2.LebronThebetta
3.WildFlower
4.Mamanemeth1


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

pinkcupid765 said:


> Omg, I'm sorry. I tried to make him flare…. -.-
> 
> Waiting List:
> 1.bananasammy8
> 2.LebronThebetta
> 3.WildFlower
> 4.Mamanemeth1


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

I am going to die!*I HONESTLY HAVE NEVER SEEN ANY PEICE OF ART THIS BEAUTIFUL!!! HE IS DEFINITELY BECOMING MY AVI!!!!*


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## pinkcupid765

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
> 
> I am going to die!*I HONESTLY HAVE NEVER SEEN ANY PEICE OF ART THIS BEAUTIFUL!!! HE IS DEFINITELY BECOMING MY AVI!!!!*
> 
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you sooo much!!!


Omg you have no idea how happy that makes me! I was contemplating whether i should scrap it and start over. I'm so SO SO happy that you like it


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

pinkcupid765 said:


> Omg you have no idea how happy that makes me! I was contemplating whether i should scrap it and start over. I'm so SO SO happy that you like it


I am so glad you didn't start over! I love it!


----------



## pinkcupid765

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I am so glad you didn't start over! I love it!


Well, my hand is officially dead for today. I'll start drawing again tomorrow! G'night!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

pinkcupid765 said:


> Well, my hand is officially dead for today. I'll start drawing again tomorrow! G'night!


Night! Love how you got is brownish/black fins/scales and his little blush cheeks 

what are you using to make these?


----------



## mamanemeth1

You have some serious talent! Excited to see Patriot's which I can be patient for cause it's so worth it! Night y'all!


----------



## pinkcupid765

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Night! Love how you got is brownish/black fins/scales and his little blush cheeks
> 
> what are you using to make these?


Photoshop Elements 7! it's more of a picture retouching program, so it doesn't most of the drawing tools, but it works~!


----------



## pinkcupid765

mamanemeth1 said:


> You have some serious talent! Excited to see Patriot's which I can be patient for cause it's so worth it! Night y'all!


Awww! Thanks!! It should be up sometime tomorrow


----------



## teeneythebetta

Thank you so much! Tiny came out so adorable, as did honey comb!


----------



## pinkcupid765

Hey! 
bananasammy1 I couldn't see the pic in your avi, so i went off of this pic:









I couldn't see the back very well, so i just guessed. If this looks nothing like Prince charming then I can redo it, if you can get me a side shot! Thanks! 









Meh


----------



## pinkcupid765

The line art for Labron is done @[email protected]!!! All I need to do now is color it. Crowntails are so hard.. *cry*


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Sorry!! Well, Lebron is a CT and I won't change that if I could!!  Thanks, though.


----------



## pinkcupid765

IT'S DONE!~  I really like how it turned out!


----------



## pinkcupid765

I'm going to take a break guys. I need to pack, clean my room, and get ready for the day (lol). So I might get 2 more done today  Thanks!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Thanks!! You really are a talented artist. I love how you did the iridescent and his rays!


----------



## pinkcupid765

I'm glad you like it! I'm only 13, so I'm hoping that I can get better with time…


----------



## mamanemeth1

Yayyyyy that means mine will be made!! Haha!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

pinkcupid765 said:


> I'm glad you like it! I'm only 13, so I'm hoping that I can get better with time…


You're 13? I'm only 11. Haha. It's already nice!! I forgot how to draw Bettas so I don't. XD


----------



## pinkcupid765

LebronTheBetta said:


> You're 13? I'm only 11. Haha. It's already nice!! I forgot how to draw Bettas so I don't. XD


Really? You're 11? You're so mature sounding, I though you where older!    Yea, I totally get it lol. Last year my betta drawings where ovals with squiggly lines going out everywhere XD!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Wow only 13? I'm 15... 
I love to draw. I want to do digital drawings, all the digitals on the forum have inspired me lol.. But I can't get a program for my computer that costs money... I'm thinking of getting a tablet though... 

Do you know of any good programs that are free?
Also what are some good brands of drawing tablets?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

pinkcupid765 said:


> Really? You're 11? You're so mature sounding, I though you where older!    Yea, I totally get it lol. Last year my betta drawings where ovals with squiggly lines going out everywhere XD!!!


Yup. I sound older don't I? I sound different in person but I'll like the respect people give to adults. In this site, they think I'm an adult so they give me more respect. I think?


----------



## mamanemeth1

Holy crud. Makes me feel old even though I'm only 22. Haha! Kudos to you being as mature as you are for your age. Not a lot of that going around these days!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Don't feel like that! At least you can do anything... I'm still going to middle school after summer break. -_-


----------



## pinkcupid765

I can't wait till' I'm 22!! I can go to college, intern as a vet, have and nice glass of wine with my parents, etc.  But I won't wish time away. I haven't even been taught chemistry yet! *sigh* haha :]


----------



## mamanemeth1

Certainly do not wish time away. Unbelievably goes by fast. Take advantage of your youngin' years.


----------



## bananasammy8

Wow you do act really mature! I thought you were a lot older I mean i'm 14 and you sound way more mature then me...


----------



## WildFlower

Wow Lebron... :O I'm 14 as well and I thought you were older than me! (Well, by how mature you sound) I guess that shows the age range here on the forum.


----------



## pinkcupid765

Hi WildFlower! Could you possibly get me a picture of Noxus that shows more of his color? I just don't want to mess up X) Thanks!


----------



## WildFlower

I will, but the picture might end up looking a bit HUGE when I post....is that okay?


----------



## pinkcupid765

Of course


----------



## WildFlower

Okay, there not the best looking pictures because of my photography skills but I hope they help!


----------



## WildFlower

Yep there huge....but did they show up for you?


----------



## pinkcupid765

Yes thank you so much! So his main colors are blue, yellow, grey, and white?


----------



## WildFlower

Yup! He is a mustard gas, dark blue dragon scales and a black head. Then yellow and white accents on lighter blue fins. They pictures don't do him justice sorry.


----------



## pinkcupid765

So, this is the WIP! Is this okay? Should I de-fluff him a bit? He's flaring in it. Anything you want me to change before i begin the line art?


----------



## pinkcupid765

OMG this took FOREVR. I'm sorry… I can't draw anymore today. I hope this turned out OK….. Anyways thanks! :]


----------



## mamanemeth1

Holy cow!! Beautiful. Haha, I'm patient.  I can wait another day.


----------



## pinkcupid765

I'm really sorry! I'll try to make yours extra good!


----------



## mamanemeth1

Hahaha you're fine hun! You're doing an awesome thing here so seriously, I'm patient and there's no rush.


----------



## WildFlower

Sorry I missed your other post.....but OMG he's GORGEOUS! I love it! Thank you so much you are so talented!! <3


----------



## pinkcupid765

Aw, Thanks! It means a lot to me when people like my art :3


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

lol im 12 splat i between all of you...
this is dmIo if u wanna attempt him go right ahead 

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3692&pictureid=24195
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3692&pictureid=24193


----------



## Shadyr

Your pictures are lovely! If this offer is still available, could I get in the queue?


----------



## pinkcupid765

Yea of course!


----------



## CharStarr

*Your artwork is phenomenal! LOL I feel old I'm 23!! Would you be able to do both my boys? Kudo is my avatar and I could post a pic of Spyro?*


----------



## Destinystar

Could you do Perseus ...thanks no hurry.


----------



## Shadyr

That would be sweet! Thank you! I have two options, since you said crowntails are harder, but Ghost is my longest owned fella  On the other hand, Chicory is the pretty boy of my school of bettas.

Ghost, my double ray marble boy:









Chicory, my half moon pretty and he knows it boy:


----------



## Destinystar

I love your art by the way these pictures are beautiful that your doing !


----------



## pinkcupid765

I'd love to draw them, and I will, but this coming Friday I'm going on an international trip for a week, and you can imagine how preparing for it would make me a bit busy. I'll try to get them done, but I'm sorry if I cant. :[


----------



## pinkcupid765

Perseusmom said:


> I love your art by the way these pictures are beautiful that your doing !


Thank you so much!!! :')


----------



## Mo

Could you please do my male?


----------



## pinkcupid765

Waiting List:

1.Mamanemeth1
2.Bettafishfinnatic
3.Shadyr
4.Perseusmom
5.Mo


----------



## mamanemeth1

<3


----------



## pinkcupid765

I'm coloring Patriot right now


----------



## mamanemeth1

DOH! Excitemeeeent.


----------



## pinkcupid765

I have to go to lunch now, but it's almost done, so it won't be too long now


----------



## mamanemeth1

Alrighty. No problem.


----------



## pinkcupid765




----------



## mamanemeth1

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!! You are amazing!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Wow it turned out beautifully! :-D


----------



## pinkcupid765

mamanemeth1 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!! You are amazing!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


You like it? I was so scared! Haha, Thank you so much! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## pinkcupid765

teeneythebetta said:


> Wow it turned out beautifully! :-D


Thank you!!!!!! :-D:-D:-D


----------



## pinkcupid765

I'm not sure when I'll be able to draw again… I've put off packing for our trip long enough… Mom's gettin' mad! O.O So, I'll try my best to get a few done tomorrow, but after tomorrow I won't be able to for a week


----------



## mamanemeth1

Like it?? Heck I'm in love with it. My dear you should do a little online business with this of doing people's bettas. Beautifully done. Hats off to you.


----------



## mamanemeth1

You should give yourself a break hun!


----------



## pinkcupid765

mamanemeth1 said:


> Like it?? Heck I'm in love with it. My dear you should do a little online business with this of doing people's bettas. Beautifully done. Hats off to you.


Thank you so much! When people say stuff like that, It means the world to me!!! *tears of joy* :thankyou:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Is you list still open?
I've LOVE one of my spikey Spike. If you're smashed I totally understand. I am a patient person.








Here is a another photo that better shows his tail. He was mad that he was in his cup.


----------



## pinkcupid765

1.Bettafishfinnatic
2.Shadyr
3.Perseusmom
4.Mo
5.FishyFishy89

Tomorrow's my last day to draw, then I'll be gone for a week. I'll definitely do them though!!  Sorry about that.


----------



## Adeline

If you're still doing these, can you do my boy? 








He doesn't have a name yet, but I'm sure I'll think of one eventually. Lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

Thanks so much PinkCupid!
I'm in no rush. Take your time


----------



## Shadyr

Thanks so much  Your pictures are lovely and have a lot of personality to them! I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with whichever of mine you pick!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## mamanemeth1

Thanks again pinkcupid!! Really appreciate it and have a great trip!


----------



## pinkcupid765

awww thanks guys


----------



## lelei

OMg..I love the way you did Patriot..Omg..can you please do one for my Sammy with that sparkle touch??? That is Stunning!!!!


----------



## lelei

Oh boy..I missed it, ok, that is ok, Have a great trip!! I just read that you are going away..I'll wait..


----------



## jeremywadejunior

You are very talented; these are awesome! Whenever you have time (*seriously, no rush at all!!*), could you do one of Junior? I have looked at your other thread and I actually really like your first technique that you said you didn't like haha So maybe could you encorporate some of the same stuff? I really like how they look kinda sparkly. But I'm sure however you do it he'll look awesome!  Again, no rush, just do him if you have time. Thank you


----------



## ao

mamanemeth1 said:


> Certainly do not wish time away. Unbelievably goes by fast. Take advantage of your youngin' years.


^+1
23 and totalllly agree. And reallllly, my free-est days were during highschool :O 
You'll all be old before you know it  it felt like yesterday when I was in first grade. Back then I thought 6th grade was sooooo far away, and that I'll never grow up. Well elementary school went by so incredibly fast T_T I miss it D:

And pinkcupid, you have incredible talent :O Especially your lines, they're beautiful


----------



## pinkcupid765

Greetings from Tuscany! 

Thank you guys so much! All of it means so much to me!!! I'm still on my trip, but I get back Saturday. I'll only be doing the ones above this comment since school is starting in only a couple of weeks and this might take a while! Haha! Well, thank you all for your patience!  Chow!


----------



## FishyFishy89

pinkcupid765 said:


> Greetings from Tuscany!
> 
> Thank you guys so much! All of it means so much to me!!! I'm still on my trip, but I get back Saturday. I'll only be doing the ones above this comment since school is starting in only a couple of weeks and this might take a while! Haha! Well, thank you all for your patience!  Chow!


Hows the trip going?
Id love to go to Tuscany! It must be so much fun. Are you making your own wine?! xD
Enjoy your trip! Don't mind my pestering questions.


----------



## pinkcupid765

FishyFishy89 said:


> Hows the trip going?
> Id love to go to Tuscany! It must be so much fun. Are you making your own wine?! xD
> Enjoy your trip! Don't mind my pestering questions.


Tuscany is beautiful! I haven't made wine, BUT I've done some wine tasting every night!!! You can drink at any age here, basically! I love it! Hahaha! 

I'm actually in Rome right now. Just arrived a few hours ago! I can't wait to see the city tomorrow!

Thank you! It's 1:22am here, so I think I'll go to bed now! Good night!!! :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Adeline

How cool! I hope I can go to Rome one day. >..< Some of my family has gone before.


----------



## pinkcupid765

I just got back a few hours ago, and man am I tired!!! 15 hours of traveling really tires you out! haha!

Anyways, I'm working on bettafishfinnatic's request right now. I'll try to do one a day. I'm a little rusty, not drawing anything for a week, but I'll try  Thanks for waiting this long x)


----------



## madmonahan

Wow u are a amazing artist!!!!!!!! I wish I could draw like that!!! WOW!!! Every time I try to draw something I mess up over and over again and then I get frustrated and stop  I would ask you to draw one of mine but u sound busy!!!  plus I'm to lazy to upload pics (I'm new so I'm still figuring everything out!!) but I can't get over how amazing these drawings are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

